# The Strapon Alternative



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Are there any other couples who have discovered the Strapon Alternative? Due to medical circumstances, we were not able to have intercourse or oral. I took care of things myself for a while and discovered anal/prostate stimultion and began to use a dildo while masturbating. I was able to achieve fantastic orgasms which I could not get from jerking off or a handjob from my wife. I was sort of embarrased to bring it up to her, but when she found my stash of dildos, buttplug and lube, it became a topic for discussion. I was surprised to find her accepting of my desires, She listened when I explained how it felt and how satisfying it was.What surprised me even more was that she offered to do it to me. 
Not getting into any hot stories or details, I wanted to say how the Strapon Alternative has given us both a level of sexual satisfaction. She enjoys an emotional excitement in performing strapon sex on me. I enjoy the emotional and Physical act .
Have you tried it, or would you try it as an alternative. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

dutch, my H likes some anal play at times. I will ask him how he feels about a strapon. What do you suggest for a good toy to get started - a butt plug? vibrating?


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> dutch, my H likes some anal play at times. I will ask him how he feels about a strapon. What do you suggest for a good toy to get started - a butt plug? vibrating?


We started out with the smaller hand held dildo, then graduated to larger ones. My wife showed interest in using a strapon, so I purchased one. It was a ring harness that accomodated a couple of different dildos. I'm not big on vibrating things. I prefer a regular dildo. The smaller ones were not able to stimulate my prostate unless she had it buried to the hilt. I bought a new larger 10 inch dildo, that has a tapered head and bumps on the side. She can easily reach and stimulate my prostate, which is WILD! My wife really enjoys doing it to me and sometimes offers to do it to me. She has perfected her talent and is able to bring me to orgasm without she or I touching my penis, from prostate stimulation alone. I just hold onto the back of my knees and pull them up and let her go to town on my ass. Buttplugs feel good most of the time. I have used one while making love to my wife. What a feeling. Just make sure you have plenty of lube on hand. Good luck


----------

